# Where can i get pigeon flight suits



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

I would like to get my pigeon a flightsuit or other diaper for when he grows up however i cant find any for sale. I have found websites advertizing them but i have never found a website where i can actualy order one, cane someone please link me to a website where i can order a flight suit or daiper that is the right size for a pigeon? Thanks!


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*suits*

http://www.flightquarters.com/bird-diapers/category/pigeon-products.html


----------



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

I got mine through avian fashions. I have to say though, my girl has not adjusted and will not fly in it. She just tries to throw it off herself which means she lands on her back. I really persevered but some birds apparently won't take to it.

http://www.avianfashions.com/


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When pigeons are out and flying free in a room, they tend to have a few favorite places to perch. Seems easier to just put newspaper or towel under those places than to make a bird wear something that just isn't natural for them. I can't see why any bird would want to wear something like that. Easier to just pick up after them.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

When birds have free flight in a house, they will fly/perch anywhere and everywhere. At least mine do. Cleaning pigeon feces may be easier than cleaning out a diaper every couple hours, but it isn't healthy or sanitary. I can't imagine what a person's house would look like if they allowed their pigeons to poop all over. I would fear the transmission of ascarids and coccidia. 

I have them fitted with Pigeon diapers that I bought from Bonie of "Pigeonwear". Sadly, she is out of business. I love her design because they are less constricting and made with straps rather than a whole "suit". This allows them to be able to preen themselves and in my opinion are much more comfortable for them. 

Mikis343...Take a look at the pics in my album and you'll see what I'm talking about. Both of my birds have been wearing them for a couple years, and they don't mind at all. If you can find a design like these, you'll be golden.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Letting them fly free all over the house then of course they would perch in more places, but confining them to one room, and they usually pick out a couple of places they like. Letting them fly all over, anything could happen to them. People have stepped on them, they have gotten out by mistake, hit by doors, etc.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

"Could" is the key word. That's were responsibility comes in. Our children "could" get hit by cars, kidnapped, attacked by dogs, beaten up by their peers, etc. Should we keep them locked in one room as well?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think that's a bit different, don't you? Kids are going to go out into the world. Lots of accidents have happened to pet pigeons who had the freedom of the house, including all those things I mentioned. Not a natural environment for pigeons to be flying around in, so there are many things that they could be injured by. Just mentioning them. And it is much easier to make one room safe for them, and to cover things you don't want pooped on.


----------



## Mr. Mackey (Jan 27, 2014)

I got mine from avian fashions. They got great colors


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

I personally use a small Aviator harness for mine and it works really well. It doesn't have the 'diaper' which I personally hate, and I used to have one on a different pigeon from "pigeonwear" and maybe it was just that bird but he hated it too; the 'diaper' portion unbalances them and he kept trying to lean back to compensate, but would lean too far back and fall over.

I've never had problems with the aviator harness. The bird free-flies in the house ( though he won't move room to room on his own; I carry him ) and the harness is for outdoor and public use only.


----------



## Miayui (Aug 11, 2014)

I got mine from Jing at The Bird Boutique: https://www.facebook.com/BirdDiaper
They come in XSmall for doves, Small for feral/homer/roller, Medium for king, and Large.

Her design is very similar to Bonnie's. It took a while for our little guy to get used to them (balance etc), but now he happily flies around the house with them on. Just make sure they fit well (you can take measurements and send them to Jing if unsure).

I've just ordered another two pairs from her so I have spares around when it's time to do a wash.


----------



## sonic-skywalker (Aug 20, 2014)

Raisindust said:


> I personally use a small Aviator harness for mine and it works really well. It doesn't have the 'diaper' which I personally hate, and I used to have one on a different pigeon from "pigeonwear" and maybe it was just that bird but he hated it too; the 'diaper' portion unbalances them and he kept trying to lean back to compensate, but would lean too far back and fall over.
> 
> I've never had problems with the aviator harness. The bird free-flies in the house ( though he won't move room to room on his own; I carry him ) and the harness is for outdoor and public use only.


Exactly what I've done. My bird used to accompany me around a park before I moved. I did all the walking of course... The Aviator harness works well and is easy to put on and take off, even with a fussy bird. Loves walks once we're on them but getting there is a bit of a different story.


----------

